# Might be getting a horse :)



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I've recently got back into riding, OH's mum used to have a horse when she was younger, so we're thinking of sharing one!! Want to loan one first for a few months and see if it works out or not first though. ARGH i am rather excited! Just need to find the horse now!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

ooo congrats  let me know if u need any advice!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Will do! Hopefully we can start searching for one in the coming weeks, - although i'd like a horse I could get back into competing with, i think OH's mum would be happy with an old plod along! But we'll see


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

oo no you dont want a plod along :lol: no energy or fire!!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

ooooohhh Im so jealous!!!!!! Best of luck to you xxxx


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Nothing to say except...I'M SO JEALOUS!!!! 

Good luck with your new horse (lucky g*t)!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

hehe thanks guys


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Ahhh totally struggling to find the right horse!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok so what type are you looking for what is it exactly you want to do.. What experience do you have.. And there is nothing wrong with cobs... You would be surprised what you can do with them....



You say you want one on loan are you looking to move it to a yard you choose or are you happy to keep under owners watchful eye...


Let me know what your looking for.... And it is very hard sharing a horse..lol


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

We've got a yard to keep it in - free livery so would prefere to keep it there . I've got 17 years of experience under my belt and OH's mum's owed 2 horses previously.

Want something bomb proof but thats got to go to it. 

I think sharing will work well for us as OH' mum is busy on the weekends iwth work, but she's got the free time in the week that i don't


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds ideal.. And what type of competing are you planning? Have you looked at any...


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations 

What you are looking for is possible!! My Tb mare is for a novice or an experienced rider!! I bought her unerweight and not in the best condition but now she is birlliant and iv only had her 2 months!! She is brilliant for a novice but when someone with more of an electric bum gets on she is really forward and will do what ever is asked of her!! 
I think this sort of horse would be the perfect balance as you both want different things!
Loan with a view to buy is good but be cautious, iv had a few loans with view to buy's go wrong because owner changed their mind or decided the horse was worth more than agreeed price etc so just make sure you have a solid contract in place!! You can print them off the BHS website!

Best of luck!! :thumbup:


----------

